# Account issues



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think my account is broken. Can't post pictures and my mailbox seems to be disabled? Maybe i'm doing something wrong?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Go to FORUM NEWS UPDATES AND HELP. Post a request for
help to VS-Admin.

Explain what happens when you try to use the 'not working
functions.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I seem to recall that you need to accumulate a certain number of posts before the picture posting and private messaging work. I don't know how many that is, but it is not a large number.


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Thanks*

It seems I can post with pictures now. Still not sure about the mailbox thing though. Thanks.:appl:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 is right, and I'm pretty sure the number is 10. You seem to have only 3. Patience, Grasshopper!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What "mailbox" are you referring to?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My guess would be PM's.


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Thanks*

Everything seems to be working fine now. Thanks for responding everyone.:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

